# Need an Antivirus Program



## adcom32 (Apr 17, 2010)

i was looking for a small but good antivirus because i only have a 61.4gb HDD, i was looking at AVG but if there is a smaller one LMK.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 17, 2010)

Avast 
http://www.avast.com/index


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 17, 2010)

ok i will go with that thanks alot hogan


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 17, 2010)

Ive been using it for years. The free one is very good.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 17, 2010)

anything else i need to have my computer at peek performance?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2010)

I had problems with Avast quite some time ago and never went back. It may be better now.
Microsoft Security Essentials has gotten good reviews, but I have no idea how much space it takes up on the HDD.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 17, 2010)

i'll have to look it up to see how much space it takes up.


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Apr 17, 2010)

You can try Microsoft Security Essentials. If it is too slow, try Avira Antivirus. Microsoft Security Essentials covers antivirus and antispyware and it does work very well. It's caught every instance of malware trying to get on my computer since I've been using it. You never have to worry about ads or nag screens and you get definition updates as well as full program updates when they're available, unlike most other programs that only offer definition updates.


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never heard of a 61.4gb hard drive before. You be trollin'?

I wouldn't worry about the space... 20mb or 200mb, still not a big deal, even on a 60gb drive


----------



## naoan (Apr 17, 2010)

Avast is 40MB install and took 126MB here, while MSE is 7-10MB install depending on your OS but will download about 30MB virus definition upon install.

I was using MSE before until I noticed that it slow down explorer on folder with lots of files, and began experimenting on AV and surprisingly Avast is the fastest of any (free and trial) antivirus I've tried.


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 17, 2010)

do i need any kind of defrag if so whats a good program?


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Apr 17, 2010)

Defraggler: http://www.piriform.com/defraggler

Might as well install CCleaner from the same site as well.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 17, 2010)

Avast has gotten better it goes great with cCleaner and SpyBot search and destroy and Auslogics Defrag


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2010)

+1 on MSE, its probably the least hassle free antivirus I have used.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 17, 2010)

MSE is the new Version of Live One Care which was the best Anti Virus I have ever used 
It never once gave me any type of Hassle so even without using MSE I'd recommend that as well


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2010)

I personally use MSE on my rigs.  Here is a neat review over at Maximum PC:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/kill


----------



## andrea46 (Apr 21, 2010)

try BitDefender its works for me... you can go to BitDefender website 

I get the software from those guys good service.. www.downloadinternetsecurity.com


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 21, 2010)

ESET Smart Security is the best.


----------



## Stearic (Apr 21, 2010)

A/V : Avira is great (free edition is what I use). TBH, it's perhaps the only free a/v that has worked without any hitch whatsoever for me.

MSE would be a second choice, but I've run into some issues with it on my XP desktop previously, no problems on the laptop so far. 

Defragger: Diskeeper 2010 is perhaps the best (not free unfortunately). For strictly free, windows defragger is what I'd pick.


----------

